
Facebook To Settle With ConnectU - rms
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/07/facebook-to-settle-with-connectu/
======
vlad
Congrats to the two people from ConnectU who post here--any thoughts? Did that
ebook help sway Facebook's decision?

------
Alex3917
The connectU guys really illustrate the true character of Harvard rowers.

/Last famous Harvard oarsman was Ted Kaczynski.

